# Bleeding egg whites



## curly740 (Feb 22, 2004)

hi i am a newbie to this site happen upon it looks interesting. my question all of a sudden i am having a hard time getting nice egg whites they always bleed after browning any suggestions.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't even know what "bleeding egg whites" are!! LOL

I cooked some egg whites today.  Do you mean when you scramble them?  If so, you need to put them on a very low temp and scramble slowly.  Let me know if I'm not on the right track!


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Curly and welcome. My mother always had a problem with the meringue on her lemon pie bleeding or weeping. She found a cookbook that has a recipe in it that says it ends the problem. She tried a pie last week and it was one of her best. I know it has cornstarch in it. I will try to get the recipe for you in a few days....she's out of town.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2004)

Geez - you can tell I've been cutting back on egg yolks - I was thinking scrambled egg whites - I wondered why they were brown!! LOL  :?


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 22, 2004)

You can tell I eat alot of desserts ...  I thought of pie right away


----------



## Atomic Jed (Feb 22, 2004)

Isn't the freshness of the egg, whites, (Albumen) critical? Also when "whipping" it must be done in a immaculately clean (No Trace of Fat) copper, or stainless steel bowl only? Also, could it be lacking cream of tartar? Welcome curly!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 23, 2004)

Got to go with AJ on this one...sounds like you forgot to add cream of tartar.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2004)

Cream of Tartar is also the stabalizing ingredient in whipped cream - right?


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 23, 2004)

Kitchenelf: Answer to your question- Yup, it is


----------



## curly740 (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks for the imput i tried another one yesterday thanks daisy i think maybe it might of been the sugar i went and bought a good sugar and i tested it like you said i knew about the clean bowl i use a glass bowl and before i use it i put real hot water in it and let it dry on it's own. my mom said maybe the egg whites should be cold or should they be room temp. thanks again it was much better this time not perfect but the next one i will cool in the oven and see if that helps thanks


----------



## kyles (Feb 29, 2004)

Egg whites like to be at room temperature for whipping, it helps them reach macximum volume. make sure you whip 'em good, underwhipping can cause weeping later on, they need to be nice and dry. At school they taught us to turn your bowl upside down, and if they stay put they're done.  :roll: I think that's in the "don't try this at home folks" category!


----------



## curly740 (Mar 1, 2004)

i thought i had made a post to this question but i don't see it so i am posting again. i guess i didn't make my question very clear sorry about that but i did get a kick out of the answers    i went and got some good sugar and made one over the weekend that did help i tested the egg white to make sure i couldn't feel any sugar maybe that was my problem the next one i am going to cool in the oven to see how that goes. thanks for your help and i promise the next time i will try and make my question so you know what i am talking about not what i am thinking


----------

